# Visor mirror covers breaking off



## sparkola (Jun 9, 2014)

So I’ve got about 103000 miles now on my 14 TD and both the driver and passenger visor mirror covers have broken off. Both times it was the right side plastic that surrounds the pin. Looks like it just crumbled. Anyone else with this issue?


----------



## cfusar0 (Oct 4, 2017)

Funny you should post about that.. Happened to my passenger side (2014 LT) at about 80 000 kilometers. Haven't put much thought into fixing/replacing it yet though


----------



## Merchlewitz (Aug 3, 2016)

Happened to me too.. Car just rolled over 100k lol... Do you just buy another cover?


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

I would go to a pick n pull type yard. I paid $5 for a visor with HomeLink in it, can't imagine you'll pay much more for a Cruze visor. If I remember it is two or three torx screws to remove/replace.


----------



## winks79 (Dec 20, 2013)

Most all of the first gens do this. Both of them on my daughter's 13' LTZ/RS broke also. No big deal. Just did not replace them. Crazy that they want about $60 or so for those. Have not missed them at all.


----------



## cooter2 (Oct 8, 2018)

Bought mine at a u-pull-it. BTW, its kinda a pain to unhook the wire for the light, the wire is glued to the headliner, had to pull it off, which is a challenge with minimal dissassembly of the interior.


----------



## Dave's Diesel Cruze (May 10, 2014)

sparkola said:


> So I’ve got about 103000 miles now on my 14 TD and both the driver and passenger visor mirror covers have broken off. Both times it was the right side plastic that surrounds the pin. Looks like it just crumbled. Anyone else with this issue?


That happened to mine, maybe two years ago. Haven't missed it either.


----------



## sailurman (Sep 29, 2016)

Both of mine are gone. Don't care.


----------



## 0*Allan*0 (Oct 4, 2017)

Yep, just happened to mine just like you said. Not worth replacement cost. I can live with it.


----------



## Cruze_Diesel (Apr 4, 2019)

Wait...these came with visor covers???


----------



## TyGeR (Oct 24, 2016)

same thing, 14 TD, they broke off about 5 months ago


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Yup! Unfortunately my driver side visor mirror did this in my 2015 LTZ RS at about 60,000 miles. I haven't yet replaced it but I guess I will before selling the car off in the future. I guess it'll be something worth fixing before selling/trading it in?


----------



## Teodbbld (Sep 30, 2020)

sparkola said:


> So I’ve got about 103000 miles now on my 14 TD and both the driver and passenger visor mirror covers have broken off. Both times it was the right side plastic that surrounds the pin. Looks like it just crumbled. Anyone else with this issue?


I glued a couple 3/32 metal roll pins from the hardware store to the cover and fixed it for $1 . Worked great


----------

